# Cream in different breeds



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I have to admit that when I first milked my Nigerian, I was quite upset not to have almost no cream at all. I knew that goats did not produce much but there was zero I could scrape off.

Then I started milking Chey, my pygmy, and low and behold I had cream! I was so surprised! 

Then i read on another thread someone mentioned that she kept nubian around for cream. 

So are there some breeds that seem to produce more cream?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

THe butter fat in Pygmy goats is the highest. Nigerians have a high butter fat on average but maybe you have one that comes from lines that arent very high in butter fat.

Nubians are pretty high in butter fat and I know that Oberhalis are pretty low.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep....Nigies have between an 8-12% butterfat...pygmys are closer to the 10-12%.....my cross does give a good bit to skim off and Binky has a good amount as well, if I leave it sit in the fridge for 12-24 hours I get a good skin across the milk as well as about 1/4 inch of cream underneath the skin, this is in a large 8 cup measuring cup

I am thinking that Saanens have a lower butterfat than most dairy goats


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I thought that Nigerians were the highest, which is why I was so surprised that there is literally just a film on Dixie's milk. Makes me really want to get another pygmy to milk. Chey will never be bred again which sucks because she is such a good milker. Maybe April will do a good job. I am hoping so.

Thanks!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oberhaslis are sort of middle of the road for BF, Saanens have the lowest. I personally think that LaManchas have the best tasting milk though :wink:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I am going to have to go with goathappy on this one. I have tried nubians, nigerians and lamancha's and overall I prefer the lamancha milk. I have found it to be creamier and it evens seems to be better for baking with.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

But they don't have ears :shrug: I need ears and high butterfat. :wink:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

rebelshope said:


> But they don't have ears :shrug: I need ears and high butterfat. :wink:


LOL! That's too funny...but yes, LaManchas do have wonderful milk...if only you could get past the lack of ears.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I noticed my LaMancha had super high butter fat when she first freshened and now it's more like skim milk in comparison to what she was making.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to agree - the lamancha ears really REALLY creep me out - can't do it!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

kelebek said:


> I have to agree - the lamancha ears really REALLY creep me out - can't do it!


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

And just imagine what the LaMancha's think when they see goats with ears. lol


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

:ROFL: I agree the no ears thing really creeps me out.

Luna's milk was tested, and of course I dont have the paper near me, and her butter-fat was around 10-11% and her protien was almost 5%. when I put the milk in the fridge I get about a 1/4in of cream in a 1gal tupperware dish.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> And just imagine what the LaMancha's think when they see goats with ears. lol


They HATE goats with ears, I've never seen such horrible ear biters in all my life!! Well, Alpines :roll: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

rebelshope said:


> But they don't have ears :shrug: I need ears and high butterfat. :wink:


get plastic surgery on them.. ear implants


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I never had the milk from a munchie but was raised on that from , Nubian, Alpine, Saanen and Togg.......I prefer the nigi and nigi/pygmy milk, to me it is creamier and sweeter.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

goathappy said:


> They HATE goats with ears, I've never seen such horrible ear biters in all my life!! Well, Alpines


OMG! You are right! LOL! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> goathappy said:
> 
> 
> > They HATE goats with ears, I've never seen such horrible ear biters in all my life!! Well, Alpines
> ...


They are just jealous and trying to steal some ears for themselves. :shades:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL - awww how can you not like something so cute. By the way, where are you sending your milk to be tested as I would like to test 2 of mine?

See thats cuteness right there!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Your doe is very striking! She reminds me of a gazelle!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

My that doe is pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

rebelshope said:


> Your doe is very striking! She reminds me of a gazelle!


i thought gazelle had ears


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

SDK said:


> rebelshope said:
> 
> 
> > Your doe is very striking! She reminds me of a gazelle!
> ...


Okay a gazelle without ears. :wink:

When i look at other's La Mancha's I just try to picture them with ears. lol


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol I cant get past the ear thing either. Creeps me out

From what I understand at the top of the list for cream is pygmy, nubian, and from experience, boer. Lowest is saanen. Everything else falls somewhere in the middle. Angora by my taste comes somewhere close to the top.


----------

